# August 2009 - Official Calendar Photo Contest - Vote Here



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

*Please note: *We've decided to allow more than one vote per person. This multiple choice poll lets you select more than one photo you think should deserve to win. 


Angel Rose:








--------

Daisy's_Mom:








--------

DanielleH :








--------

Debles :








--------

f4string :








--------

FlyingQuizini:








--------

fostermom :








--------

golden&hovawart :








--------

GoldenLover84 :








--------

goldenluver :








--------

GoldenOwner12 :








--------

guri0101 :








--------

Gwen :








--------

Heidi36oh :








--------

Hudson :








--------

Joe :








--------

K.J.:








--------

maya111 :








--------

Nicci831 :








--------

noblenewf :








--------

olik :








--------

OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden :








--------

paula bedard :








--------

rik :








--------

rradovitch :








--------

scb175 :








--------

SimTek :








--------

Tessa's Mom :








--------

THE HONEY WOLVES:








--------

tobelevski :








--------

TriplePinesFarm :








--------

Tuckman :


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow! Where's the 'select All' button LOL Nice job everyone!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

IMPOSSIBLE to choose this month. :doh: They are ALL wonderful!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Too hard to pick. I will take them all.  Ok I will try harder.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Man this voting thing gets harder every month.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Gosh that was so hard, they are all good.


----------



## Pure Gold (Feb 27, 2007)

We have some awesomely Gorgeous Goldens....Wow..wow...WOW!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It won't let me vote more than once. Says I already voted. It says above we can vote more than once? what's up?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

You have to vote for more than one at the same time. You probably voted, hit submit and then tried to vote again but that wont workie


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Pure Gold said:


> We have some awesomely Gorgeous Goldens....Wow..wow...WOW!!!


As I was looking through these pictures this was my thought exactly!
Just to many good lookin Golds!


----------

